# Control panel indicates empty battery



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

The control panel on my van should show % full, volts and amps of the battery. 

But when I turn it on it has a red warning light, and shows 0% battery. 

However, there IS battery, as things work.

Ay idea what could be wrong? 

On a related point, the generator usually takes about half an hour to fully charge the leisure battery and it should turn off automatically when it has done so - but it ran for over an hour and a half and in the end I just had to turn it off manually. 

Any ideas what might be wrong?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

At a guess I would say that the battery is on it's way out and a couple of cells have failed.this means it will not fully charge. can you get the battery out or get it to a garage/ accessory place to have battery tested. then go on from the results you get.Is there a halfords type place near you.

cabby


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Fuse? Plug pulled out? Something daft.
Get a Man to have a look for you!!

I,m gone---------!!%^$£**


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

youre a very brave man Clive. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

And stupid!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

They don't make them like they used to.

Dave


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

cabby said:


> At a guess I would say that the battery is on it's way out and a couple of cells have failed.this means it will not fully charge. can you get the battery out or get it to a garage/ accessory place to have battery tested. then go on from the results you get.Is there a halfords type place near you.
> 
> cabby


It's a double leisure battery, both one year old.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

If the generator was running for over an hour and a half and normally it only takes 30mins I would suggest that either the batteries are flatter than normal, faulty, or you have something switched on that you had not noticed.

I assume when you say everything was working that the generator wasn't on at the time? If the generator was running then everything might be working from the generator.

If the batteries are that new I would dig out the receipt and call the company. If its mail order they may ask you to return the batteries or get them checked at a garage. If you bought from a shop then a trip to the shop should get them tested and hopefully replaced if necessary.

Good Luck.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

But everything is said to work OK. Is the van connected to a hookup perhaps? I still think its something like a fuse or a plug out as this may be the reason the panel and the generator are not actually connected to the batteries but the services are. Hence to charging and no display. 

A technician with a multimeter could be useful, either gender OK?

BUT I am not expert in clairvoyance.

C.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

CliveMott said:


> But everything is said to work OK. Is the van connected to a hookup perhaps?


No.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

ched999uk said:


> I assume when you say everything was working that the generator wasn't on at the time? If the generator was running then everything might be working from the generator.


Generator was not running.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

I would say best to take it to who ever fitted the batteries if you can.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

would the control panel show the amount if the battery gets to say 8 volts. but there is still enough current to operate the lights.
Put all the lights on and then switch on a tap. do the lights flicker or dim,
you really need to put a volt meter across the batteries and check the reading and then put on the genny to see if it changes.or hookup if available.
cabby


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

1) Buy a £5 multimeter from Maplins
2) Charge the batteries for a day
3) Turn the charger and all loads off
4) Check you are REALLY sure all loads are off 
5) Wait several hours
6) Measure the battery voltage
7) Report back

Dave


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

ched999uk said:


> I would say best to take it to who ever fitted the batteries if you can.


A lesson I have learned the hard way is never to have work done by someone a long way away. At least three hours drive to Birmingham.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

get the batteries tested before we go any further.must be somewhere south of Watford surely. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

cabby said:


> get the batteries tested before we go any further.must be somewhere south of Watford surely. :lol: :lol:
> 
> cabby


Well that SOUNDS easy. Bt it does involve finding a motorhome mechanic who understands two bridged leisure batteries. Which are also bridged to the engine. So phoning around, then booking it in (these places seem to waiting lists of weeks ) and then scheduling my time to take time off work to drive my van to the place once I've found done all of thay. And of course paying them.

The batteries are hidden in compartments and even if I buy a tester, I would have no idea what to do myself. I can't even take them out, as they are connected to things.

I do have a engine battery charger in the house, as I keep a spare engine battery, but I don't even know if it's the right type for the leisure batteries, and as I said, I can't get them out anyway.

It's just depressing when things go wrong.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

DABurleigh said:


> 1) Buy a £5 multimeter from Maplins
> 2) Charge the batteries for a day
> 3) Turn the charger and all loads off
> 4) Check you are REALLY sure all loads are off
> ...


I've been charging now for two hours. The voltage per the control panel is up to 12.7. The generator is still running. However, the control panel also shows charge required and o% full battery.

I will give it some more hours and then see.


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Heather, have a look at this thread, it may be of some help.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-118043-.html

Lesley


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi guys

Well, I charged it with the generator for 6 hours today, and guess what? It's showing as full! 

So I guess the battery was just very flat!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

HeatherChloe said:


> snipped :: So I guess the battery was just very flat!


Now you will need to work out why it was flat.....

Dave B's suggestion:

1) Buy a £5 multimeter from Maplins (2) , (3) etc. etc.

is still going to be the way forward.

Mike

P.S. there maybe shoud be a 1(a) in Dave's list ... study/learn how to use the multimeter ...they really are a motohomers best friend when it comes to 12v electrics and solving the problems with batteries. :wink:


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

We had this problem in the south of France in mid February. Our leisure batteries would charge up on the Gasparini for 15 to 30 minuites and autostop. As soon as they did this they rapidly dropped to 12.4v and quickly discharged again to 12v whereupon the Gasparini would start and take them up to 13.5v.

Normally in the past in the warmer weather in the UK the Gasparini would start at 12v and take the 2 x 110Ah batteries to 14.1v and this could take anything up to 2 hours.

We had just had the generator repaired at the Gasparini factory in early February, so I know that was OK. We headed back to the warmer UK and the batteries were tested at Conrad Andersons. They held at 13v when taken off charge and were declared to be OK on the tester.

We can only put it down to the extreme cold on the continent this winter that was causing our problem. Below freezing every day and down to minus 11 or 12c at night on the mediterranean coast and in Italy.

I would get your batteries tested. Are you using a Gasparini? Try putting the van on hookup and see what happens. It is much warmer here, so battery freezing should not be your problem.

John


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

you dont have to go to a dealer to have the batteries tested, this is a basic test that any mechanic can do, or most accessory shops.including halfords. so if the voltage drops again or even to set your mind at rest go to a local small garage on your day off and get them checked.

cabby


----------

